# If It Weren't for Bad Luck



## JakeV (Sep 2, 2021)

Oof! Rough way to start the day…


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

JakeV said:


> Oof! Rough way to start the day…


Actually, his day started with a piece of rope wrapped around the prop and shaft, vibrating the whole boat. Got that unwrapped and less than 10 minutes later ripped the transducer apart. Some days you just need to load up and go back home.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

OUCH....


----------

